# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Xtabi

## Rum-polephoreskin

I really want this to be a romantic trip - I'm bringing some one special.

I'm probably going to pop the question.
Initially I just booked a standard room at Xtabi.
After I thought it over, considering the occasion, I thought I better go with a Sea side room.
Has anyone here seen #seven or #eight at Xtabi?
Are either of these rooms romantic?
Last time I was in Negril I stayed at the Negril Yacht club (long gone) and that was very romantic.

Any feed back is much appreciated.
Peace, love and understanding!
MK

*One month and six days to go*.

----------


## Lola

Man, i'm trying to figure out your board name!!!  (Welcome to the board!)  Well your plans sound good, should definitely un-rumple the phoreskin...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Muzikdoc

Any of the Sea Front Cottages are great and very romantic...Especially at night listening to the waves and staring at the stars

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Good news!

Soon come.

*One month 6 day*s - I just like repeating that.

----------


## msB

am thinking #7 is the upstairs room of the cottage close to the bar/dining area.  someone correct me if not tru.  
has view of sea, yes however cabins 1-5 are closer to the sea and just steps away a "lounge chair on the cliff"
some sea side rooms have outside yet private shower.  
all good ...Xtabi sweet in everyway/everyday.  
last time i was there, someone had gotten engaged earlier that day in one of the caves ... flowers were still scattered about.

----------


## Ti2m

1 and 4 are seaside and the most private.  2 and 3 sit behind and between 1 and 4. We just got back last week and stayed in 3 and we loved it.  7 and 8 are behind the bar/resturant and sort of close to the road. 5 is private but sits back from the cliffs.  Not sure about 6. 

Only complaint was NO coffee pot.  That was kind of huge for us but Just Natural is right across the street and had the great coffee.

Check out the pictures on negrilonestop.

http://www.negrilonestop.com/xtabi_photos.shtml

----------


## gerryg123

She is pretty impressive -- for insurances purposes, better go for room one or four, my friend!

----------


## Col. Andy & Wildcat Pam

The further from the road the better.  Especially if you like to sleep in.  
Xtabi has a great bar and great food.  You are also right next door to 3 dives when you want a change of menu.

Respect,
Col. Andy

----------


## Aud-A-Sea

We have stayed in cottage #4 twice and it is wonderful.  For a trip this special, definitely try to get a seaside cottage.  Have an amazing time!

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Those were the best pictures I've seen.
Thanks!


*One month 5 days*

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Ti2M These are the best pictures I've seen, it made a big difference.
Thanks
Respect

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Glad you're there!
I passed your kind words on to my squeeze.
I'm sure she'll be flattered.








*One month 5 days*

----------


## Patty Sather

Hey rum! searched for this thread to be sure and wish you a fabulous time...Good luck! you two make a awesome couple  im sure everything will go fine. Maybe you should partake in the photo shoot  :Big Grin:  youll be in my calendar AND have those memories in print... :Cool:

----------


## Fred Stripe

*The oceanfront cottages are very cool.....You could also pop the question in the caves?*

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Just to update:
We got ocean-front room/cottage #6 (5 more sleeps-if I can sleep the last night).

Patti - I'll definitely contribute to the contest (at least Peg will contribute a pose - I'll push the shutter).

Fredstripe - Is that a double entendre?

----------


## Patty Sather

Yahhhhhh!another girl =D .make sure I get messaged a birthdate...doesn't have to be year just month and day.<3

----------


## shellyk

A question for those in the know: Did Xtabi sell recently? GerryG's trip report said he sat speaking with the owner at Seastar this weekend and I know Tim has been onsite but to my knowledge his parents did not visit often or live on island last I knew and not that i ask the employees i chat w but I would have thought I would know this. I know Gerry often reports wrong info so can someone clarify.

----------


## gerryg123

I would try for more details but Rastagirl 777 might scold me again .....

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Shelly,
I heard that it had been purchased (somewhat recently) by a German fellow.

----------


## Katho

> A question for those in the know: Did Xtabi sell recently? GerryG's trip report said he sat speaking with the owner at Seastar this weekend and I know Tim has been onsite but to my knowledge his parents did not visit often or live on island last I knew and not that i ask the employees i chat w but I would have thought I would know this. I know Gerry often reports wrong info so can someone clarify.


I guess you don't know this... The owner absolutely spends time on the island. The relative is Ted not Tim. I certainly wouldn't jump to that conclusion simply because Gerry claimed to meet the owner, lol. As far as I know, it hasn't been sold, but I won't claim to know everything  :Wink:   Let's all play nice now  :Smile:  (btw, I always enjoy your reports, when are you heading back?)

----------


## shellyk

Katho,
I am not sure when I will be back I just got back from Costa Rica and Nicaragua a few weeks ago. I am scheduled to work in Ocho Rios area in April so i will for sure be on island but not sure yet if I will make it over to this side. Otherwise if airfare with an awesome price comes up i will be there whenever that happens. I guess i stated incorrectly about the owners being around much 4 members of staff had previously stated they do not live on island and do not hold a large presence onsite that was what i based my inference from, I stand corrected Thank You.. I always play nice.

----------

